# Spencer Lake



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone fishing there tomorrow afternoon? My buddy and I were planning to go, but he had to cancel out. I've been ice fishing for 45 years and still will not go out on the ice unless there's a few people around. Looks like tomorrow will be the warmest day of the week. I stopped at Spencer today @ 2:30. No one was fishing, but lots of tracks going out onto the lake. Temps drop again Thursday. Could be a long ice fishing season!


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

I am going out tomorrow morning but I'm not certain if I'll go to Wellington or Spencer yet. Most of my fishing time is in the mornings or evenings as I have to pick the kids up from school.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Johntom0013 said:


> I am going out tomorrow morning but I'm not certain if I'll go to Wellington or Spencer yet. Most of my fishing time is in the mornings or evenings as I have to pick the kids up from school.


Ok. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

good luck, ice was 6 inches yesterday and lots of small fish.


----------



## rjretrieval (Sep 22, 2014)

BassMagic said:


> Anyone fishing there tomorrow afternoon? My buddy and I were planning to go, but he had to cancel out. I've been ice fishing for 45 years and still will not go out on the ice unless there's a few people around. Looks like tomorrow will be the warmest day of the week. I stopped at Spencer today @ 2:30. No one was fishing, but lots of tracks going out onto the lake. Temps drop again Thursday. Could be a long ice fishing season!


went out today.. left just before you got there. great ice, no so many fish...acouple of small gills and a small bass. Dropped the camera down, lots of weeds, fish seemed to be swimming just above weed cover. lookers not to many takers


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

rjretrieval said:


> went out today.. left just before you got there. great ice, no so many fish...acouple of small gills and a small bass. Dropped the camera down, lots of weeds, fish seemed to be swimming just above weed cover. lookers not to many takers


Thanks for the info! May forgo the fishing and bow hunt this afternoon/evening.


----------



## WHITE DEVIL (Jun 12, 2016)

rjretrieval said:


> went out today.. left just before you got there. great ice, no so many fish...acouple of small gills and a small bass. Dropped the camera down, lots of weeds, fish seemed to be swimming just above weed cover. lookers not to many takers


----------



## WHITE DEVIL (Jun 12, 2016)

I was out there Sunday 5 inches of ice. Lots of small crappies. Some nice girls though.


----------



## WHITE DEVIL (Jun 12, 2016)

WHITE DEVIL said:


> I was out there Sunday 5 inches of ice. Lots of small crappies. Some nice girls though.


Gills. Lol


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

WHITE DEVIL said:


> Gills. Lol


I was ready to drop what I'm doing to head out and see the girls.


----------



## rjretrieval (Sep 22, 2014)

WHITE DEVIL said:


> Gills. Lol


did you clean any of the fish, I'm finding a lot of them are full of black spots, worms.??


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Eggs are released by fish-eating birds into the water. Eggs develop into intermediate stages of the parasite in snails. These free-swimming parasites penetrate the muscles of fish and encyst. Blackpigmentation is deposited onto these cysts. Infected fish are consumed by birds where the life cycle starts all over again.
ITS SAFE TO EAT...........


----------



## rjretrieval (Sep 22, 2014)

joe01 said:


> Eggs are released by fish-eating birds into the water. Eggs develop into intermediate stages of the parasite in snails. These free-swimming parasites penetrate the muscles of fish and encyst. Blackpigmentation is deposited onto these cysts. Infected fish are consumed by birds where the life cycle starts all over again.
> ITS SAFE TO EAT...........


thanks for the explanation. just not very appealing to look at some are very thick in the meat.


----------



## WHITE DEVIL (Jun 12, 2016)

rjretrieval said:


> did you clean any of the fish, I'm finding a lot of them are full of black spots, worms.??





rjretrieval said:


> did you clean any of the fish, I'm finding a lot of them are full of black spots, worms.??


I didn't keep any of them. Those black spots are harmless


----------

